# Outside Stove



## BlueWedge (Sep 11, 2005)

Just wondering if anyone else has had to replace their outside stove. Grandpa and I customized ours a bit much to get it working while at the Tetons. The trailer didn't catch on fire at least.

I am speculating that the stove has issues if it is used in wet weather/outside. The stove regulator seemed to be having issues and it is not servicable. Atwood dv20


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

I did not think it had its own regulator as it comes from the low pressure supply already. Possible that you were at elevation and just did not have enough gas to cook?? I have never been too impressed with the efficiency of the outside cook stove.


----------



## gone campin (Jan 29, 2006)

I have never had any trouble. I use mine frequently.

Linda


----------



## h2oman (Nov 17, 2005)

Altitude does affect it.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

The DW loves it, no problems and use it all the time.

John


----------



## mbakers (Apr 1, 2006)

We use ours all the time. Wish it was bigger. If it is windy forget it. Other than that no problems.


----------



## FraTra (Aug 21, 2006)

I have used mine in all kinds of weather. Cold, wet and very humid, and have not had any issues. I do all my stove top cooking outside.


----------



## TheMillers (Aug 8, 2005)

What kind of problems were you having up in the Tetons? When I was up there a couple of weeks ago, it seemed like propane had issues. I didn't try the outside stove, but when I hooked my portable bottles to the Coleman Road Trip, I would barely turn it on, and the propane would blast out like it was on high! I assume it was altitude related. My sister had problems with her motorhome propane running for her refrigerator also.

Bruce


----------



## girard482 (Jun 24, 2007)

I took mine out altogether,when I'm cooking outside it's usally on a small grill I bring, besides I like having that extra space that also works for a table.


----------



## h2oman (Nov 17, 2005)

TheMillers said:


> What kind of problems were you having up in the Tetons? When I was up there a couple of weeks ago, it seemed like propane had issues. I didn't try the outside stove, but when I hooked my portable bottles to the Coleman Road Trip, I would barely turn it on, and the propane would blast out like it was on high! I assume it was altitude related. My sister had problems with her motorhome propane running for her refrigerator also.
> 
> Bruce


Yep. That's altitude.


----------



## Rollrs45 (May 7, 2007)

girard482 said:


> I took mine out altogether,when I'm cooking outside it's usally on a small grill I bring, besides I like having that extra space that also works for a table.


Same here.... I needed the storage space.

Mike


----------



## MattS (Oct 15, 2006)

We've used ours a few times to cook messy things mostly, like sausage. We've had wind issues, and yeah well we also melted the knobs on it when we tried placing a griddle over both burners


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

MattS said:


> We've used ours a few times to cook messy things mostly, like sausage. We've had wind issues, and yeah well we also melted the knobs on it when we tried placing a griddle over both burners


omg!
I was going to buy a double cast iron griddle too...thanks for the head's up!


----------



## Canadiansue (Jun 23, 2006)

Always use the outdoor stove, in all weather conditions. Used the indoor burners only once. Never had any problems, but I think that altitude probably did have a lot to do with it.


----------



## BlueWedge (Sep 11, 2005)

It wasn't altitude but poor flow. There is a regulator inside. We blew out the lines. In the processs we damaged the regulator. Knew I should not have messed with it. Worked great without the regulator doing much except for the small leak that it had.









I ordered a new stove.


----------



## MattS (Oct 15, 2006)

skippershe said:


> We've used ours a few times to cook messy things mostly, like sausage. We've had wind issues, and yeah well we also melted the knobs on it when we tried placing a griddle over both burners


omg!
I was going to buy a double cast iron griddle too...thanks for the head's up!
[/quote]

Uhhh yeah, so I would NOT recomend that!







We thought we were going to be so school making pancakes and sausauge outside and we had melted plastic!


----------



## BlueWedge (Sep 11, 2005)

We have a new stove and extra parts. Let me know if anyone needs parts. Minus the regulator


----------



## mskyoutback (Jul 27, 2004)

MattS said:


> We've used ours a few times to cook messy things mostly, like sausage. We've had wind issues, and yeah well we also melted the knobs on it when we tried placing a griddle over both burners


omg!
I was going to buy a double cast iron griddle too...thanks for the head's up!
[/quote]

Uhhh yeah, so I would NOT recomend that!







We thought we were going to be so school making pancakes and sausauge outside and we had melted plastic!








[/quote]

We have a griddle that we've been using on the outside stove for about 3 years now. So far, so good. The knobs get hot, and the label around them is starting to bubble a little, but no melting yet. I do offset the griddle so it is not directly over the knobs though. I've been looking for just a square griddle to use, but so far I haven't bought one yet. I do all my cooking outside.


----------



## h2oman (Nov 17, 2005)

MattS said:


> We've used ours a few times to cook messy things mostly, like sausage. We've had wind issues, and yeah well we also melted the knobs on it when we tried placing a griddle over both burners


omg!
I was going to buy a double cast iron griddle too...thanks for the head's up!
[/quote]

Uhhh yeah, so I would NOT recomend that!







We thought we were going to be so school making pancakes and sausauge outside and we had melted plastic!








[/quote]

I got the perfect sized griddle (by pure chance) and do this all of the time without incedent. But, since you guys have had problems I guess this should be approached cautiously.


----------



## hartmri (Apr 12, 2006)

So there is a separate regulator for the outside stove? I just assumed that since it came off the regulator from the main tanks that it was low pressure already...


----------



## BlueWedge (Sep 11, 2005)

hartmri said:


> So there is a separate regulator for the outside stove? I just assumed that since it came off the regulator from the main tanks that it was low pressure already...


The stove has what I assume is a built in regulator internally. I believe it is rated at 10". Not sure how well low pressure and low pressure work together.


----------



## Eagleeyes (Aug 1, 2007)

h2oman said:


> We've used ours a few times to cook messy things mostly, like sausage. We've had wind issues, and yeah well we also melted the knobs on it when we tried placing a griddle over both burners


omg!
I was going to buy a double cast iron griddle too...thanks for the head's up!
[/quote]

Uhhh yeah, so I would NOT recomend that!







We thought we were going to be so school making pancakes and sausauge outside and we had melted plastic!








[/quote]

I got the perfect sized griddle (by pure chance) and do this all of the time without incedent. But, since you guys have had problems I guess this should be approached cautiously.
[/quote]

We've often used a griddle on the outside...
Bob


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Eagleeyes said:


> We've often used a griddle on the outside...
> Bob


Same here....much better cooking outdoors and still watching the kids.


----------



## Txcamper (Apr 3, 2006)

We use ours all the time. A good mod to do is drill multiple small holes to allow for the water to drain out from under the stove top since the outdoor sink gets things wet.


----------



## willie226 (Apr 4, 2006)

I use ours all the time in all kinds of weather have had no problems but I did use a once and with wrong griddle and yes I did burn one of the knobs.But it works great!!!!!

willie


----------

